# Blacked out windows for Investigators?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

A question...If you work for a Private Investigator can you have your windows blacked out? I know if you have a PI license you are permitted to, but I was wondering if you work for one as an Investigator can you. Also does any one know the MGL covering PI’s? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Read this thread "unregistered":

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9621

If you don't see the exemption for private investigators right away, keep looking until you find it. I think it's just after the Honda Civic/Accord exemption.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Sniper,

I am not seeing anything in that post relating to PI's or Investigators that work under PI's. Can you provide me with the exact link? 

Also anyone else know anything about what I asked?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I think you missed the HEAVY sarcasm....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

lawdog671 said:


> I think you missed the HEAVY sarcasm....


Figured as much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> PI's or their employees have no special dispensation which allows hem to violate the tint laws, iicense or not. Whoeer told you that they do is full of monkey poop.


I was told by 2 PI's that there is a provision in the MGL that allows them to...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The search the MGL for it...
I've been told by many PI's that they can have machien guns, that they can carry guns without a permit in any state.
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/

The irony of this thread is priceless...

PS not a cop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Yea I tried that already, you guys arnt much help at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Yea I tried that already, you guys arnt much help at all.


I ask a simple question and you guys cant even answer it with out being sarcastic or what ever.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I ask a simple question and you guys cant even answer it with out being sarcastic or what ever.


The reason you can't find it in MGL is there is no exemption for PIs. Whoever told you that is full of shit. Is that answer good enough. 
GOOD DAY :monkeyea:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

When I was a kid, we'd catch a couple of PI's, tie their tails together and throw them onto a clothesline...made for a pretty good fight!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Yea I tried that already, you guys arnt much help at all.


I dont' know about PI's but I think I saw something inthe MGL's that said the Central Mass. Patrol Assn. can carry machine guns and have tinted windows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Topcop,

Thats all I wanted to know, thanks!!

Although I dunno, seems like alot of you guys on here are full of shit about some things...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok since you are sooo slow on the uptake I will explain it to you.
1. Anyone wanting to be a PI should have the first rule of investigation down...Do your own research.
2. Anyone wanting to be a PI should should undertand that 50% plus of PI's are full of shit and will lie just because it's all they know how to do.
3. Anyone wanting to be a PI should read rule 2 and then refer to rule one if confused.

So when you come here with a question begging to be spoon fed an answer about something that's so simple to look up, you get some BS answers. This question and answer forum is not only for legit questions that need answering but it's also a source of entertainment for the regulars when questions like this pop up.

Short answer:
If you can't figure out what you were told was BS, please do not become a PI, do not consider a career in the military, and god forbid don't even think about becoming a cop. Maybe learn the phrase, "Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Glory Be! That's AWESOME! Where do I sign up!?!?!


Unregistered said:


> I dont' know about PI's but I think I saw something inthe MGL's that said the Central Mass. Patrol Assn. can carry machine guns and have tinted windows.


----------



## mikehammer (May 1, 2005)

This might be want your looking for ....

*GENERAL LAWS OF MASSACHUSETTS*

*Chapter 90: Section 9D. Windshields and windows obscured by nontransparent materials, signs, stickers, etc.; penalties.*

3) federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, *watch guard* or patrol agencies licensed under the *provisions of section twenty-five of chapter one hundred and forty-seven* and college, university and hospital police agencies appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two C utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties provided said motor vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. _(Amended by 1992, 286, Sec. 156 eff. 7-1-92.)_

Section 25 of Chapter 147 - 
CHAPTER 147. STATE AND OTHER POLICE, AND CERTAIN POWERS AND DUTIES OF THE DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY

PRIVATE DETECTIVE BUSINESS

Not sure if this means that PI's can have it if their licensed or if the vehicle has to be registered in the name of the business. Maybe neither ....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Key Phrase:


utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*I ask a simple question and you guys cant even answer it with out being sarcastic or what ever.*

Then don't ask cops stupid questions about professionally frustrated morons who nine out of ten times have no clue what they are doing but like to place themselves on a mantle of self-importance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

OK guys, I did do my own research, which I should have done in the first place. I found out what I needed to know, which is that they can have them blacked out, under Chapter 90: Section 9D. 

Appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two. Which is a PI license, but it doesn’t say anything about Investigators working for PI's so I am going to take a wild guess and say no.

That’s my interpretation of the MGL for this.

Any more comments?


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Yea throw your computer out of a window!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> Yea throw your computer out of a window!


give the guy a break. my uncle is a private investigator and he would like to know how to carry his firearm. does it have to be carried sidearmed and visible? or can he just shove it up his ass?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

94c said:


> give the guy a break. my uncle is a private investigator and he would like to know how to carry his firearm. does it have to be carried sidearmed and visible? or can he just shove it up his ass?


:L::L::L:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

this dude comes on and asks a question and then GOES ON TO TELL EVERYONE THEY ARE WRONG and answers the question himself.........


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

He has a future in politics..........


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Only if you have a note from your P.I. that you work with stating that he gives you permission to have blacked out windows. Also make sure you have at least $250.00 in your checking account for the Massachusetts blacked out window user fee.....:^o ​


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

sixty-three of chapter twenty-two is not a PI license you fuckin idiot. Why do PI's need tinted windows anyway? Are you gonna be transporting prisoners? Let me guess, you have an all LED light bar with traffic advisors, hide-away strobes and a siren. But it's amber because your a PI. Give me a break. 90% of your work is done in an office, and when you actually get the guy you call us so lay off. When you become a real cop you can tint your windows too buddy.

And the first rule of being a PI is learning how to investigate stuff on your own. You should have figured this question out yourself.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two. Which is a PI license, but it doesn't say anything about Investigators working for PI's so I am going to take a wild guess and say no. Any more comments?


UUuhhh MGL Ch 22_*C*_ § 63 is this:

CHAPTER 22C. THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE

Chapter 22C: Section 63. *Employees of colleges, universities, other educational institutions and hospitals; appointment as special officers*

Section 63. The colonel may, upon such reasonable terms and conditions as may be prescribed by him, at the request of _*an officer of a college, university, other educational institution or hospital*_ licensed pursuant to section fifty-one of chapter one hundred and eleven, appoint *employees of such college, university, other educational institution or hospital as special state police officers.* Such special state police officers shall serve for three years, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as regular police officers for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures owned, used or occupied by such college, university, or other institution or hospital.

(blah blah edited out other stuff about fees and rules and regs)

SSoooo where is this PI clause?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Neither did Sam Spade or Phillip Marlow...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

We don't need no stinkin window tint!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

...thats borderline whackerdom!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> OK guys, I did do my own research, which I should have done in the first place. I found out what I needed to know, which is that they can have them blacked out, under Chapter 90: Section 9D.
> 
> Appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two. Which is a PI license, but it doesn't say anything about Investigators working for PI's so I am going to take a wild guess and say no.
> 
> ...


I wonder if your interpretation will carry any weight in court after you get whacked for $250 or if they'll use the correct interpretation of the law that requires utilization of a K-9 team to be exempt. Let us know.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Damnit!!! i need to start looking at original post dates when I reply to comments. At least I am not the one bringing them back up from the dead :mrgreen:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Good God, almost a year since it died and it gets brought back to life....


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

More people should have jumped on this earlier, could have been a good one!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

wgciv said:


> More people should have jumped on this earlier, could have been a good one!


Yup... though it is sort of getting old now. They get stale after the first week or so.


----------

